# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Gen5

## nomade3

sinds enige maanden gebruik ik gen5,
mijn reumatische pijn is minder, bloeddruk en suiker gezakt ,al mijn scharnieren zijn pijnloos geworden.
verder voel ik me stukken beter in het lijf,ondanks mijn overgewicht dankzij gen 5

----------


## MissMolly

Het is inderdaad verstandig om voldoende magnesium, selenium, silicium, zink en calcium binnen te krijgen, maar een goede multivitamine bevat deze mineralen en sporenelementen ook.
Zo nieuw als de makers van Gen5 suggereren is het dus niet.
Verder helpen glucosamine, chondroitine en MSM ook tegen gewrichtsklachten.

----------

